# Black ceramic oval exhaust Milltek NEW



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.millteksport.com/media/custom/622.jpg

http://www.millteksport.com/media/custom/621.jpg

those would fit perfect with the ms-design diffuser

http://www.speedheads.de/galleries/0044/003677.jpg its a small pic so you need to zoom in a bit

seems like i have found what ive been lookin for!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What you mean like this one










I have had one for nearly a year now, who do you think was the driving force behind this design :wink: :wink:


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

That's not your car.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

Got a price on that ??!?!

cant seem to find anyone that sells it!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

hanzo said:


> Got a price on that ??!?!
> 
> cant seem to find anyone that sells it!


Hi,

We supply these, PM me for costs if you are interested.

Regards
Morgan


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mine look like that, but i just didnt bother cleaning the std chrome ones.


----------



## ep31 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have received my milltek and installed it immediately.
For your information I have mixed my 2.0 S-Line bumper with an RS valance and the new milltek.
The result is not too bad. (See the pictures)
Not perfect because the angle of the trim isn't correct due to the difference of depth between the normal installation (under bumper) and the location of the RS cut-out (middle of bumper).
Maybe with the new exhaust TT-RS project I will find my idea of adaptation.
Or I will look for a stainless welder for creates a new pipe and one day improves the installation.

One comment, It is my second Milltek, and for this I find the level of noise very low for a stainless product. The original exhaust provided more noise.
Maybe with the time it will improve and increase.


----------



## LiquidMorph (Dec 11, 2009)

I had the same plans for my car!
Where did you bought this exhaust system? Is it really Milltek? Isn't it missing a valve on the left?

Thanks,


----------



## burakusta (Oct 7, 2009)

right exhaust tip looks awful and miltek is the worst system ever


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

[email protected]@!!*%&%!!

Milltek is amazing!! no problems with fit, excellent sound and nice throttle feel!! no drone!! def worth every penny!!!


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

ep31 said:


> I have received my milltek and installed it immediately.
> For your information I have mixed my 2.0 S-Line bumper with an RS valance and the new milltek.
> The result is not too bad. (See the pictures)
> Not perfect because the angle of the trim isn't correct due to the difference of depth between the normal installation (under bumper) and the location of the RS cut-out (middle of bumper).
> ...


----------



## burakusta (Oct 7, 2009)

hanzo said:


> [email protected]@!!*%&%!!
> 
> Milltek is amazing!! no problems with fit, excellent sound and nice throttle feel!! no drone!! def worth every penny!!!


with the miltek exhaust sound is less than the standart factory one
it decreases the performance of the car
no drone cause it is toooooooo quiet 
insanely overpriced


----------



## mattyl (Mar 19, 2010)

burakusta said:


> hanzo said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected]@!!*%&%!!
> ...


Which system would you recommend then? as im looking to get a new exhaust soon


----------



## burakusta (Oct 7, 2009)

a custom turboback exhaust for your own spec less than miltek cat-back


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

??? milltek is quite?? im not sure you know what you are talking about.... sure you might get louder with a custom... but the milltek is not quite!!! what you are saying is nonsense!


----------



## PierrotS3 (Sep 21, 2010)

+1 
Milltek has a large range of exhaust exemple resonated or not, larger downpipe, sport cats, few other supplier provide same possibility to change sound muffler.

Exemple, for my TT V6 mk2, I would probably buya TTS exhaust resonated.


----------



## ep31 (Apr 26, 2009)

Some information,

First I have finished my adaptation with a new custom intermediate pipe, done by an old man near my home.










Now the result is quite perfect, with a impeccably horizontal oval exit. 8)

For the song, I agree and not, I try to explain that (with my poor English)

I have install only the catback, it's important because with the complete line it's totally different.
At the beginning, YES the song if less than the OEM exhaust.
Due to the diameter size bigger than the OEM, there is less power in the song.
How, to explain, the song is more Lion than Tiger.
With the OEM it was easier to done the « POP » after a hard acceleration. With the milltek it's impossible, or almost.
But now, after 5000km, the sound is better, a sound very castling but not powerful.
At my age, it's what I wanted. :roll:

For the engine power, there is no difference. The result and the feeling is exactly the same.


----------



## LiquidMorph (Dec 11, 2009)

*ep31*: I'm planing in doing the same, adapt the TT RS spoiler into a normal S-Line bumper. But I'm thinking in buying just the Milltek muffler and custom made the rest of the exhaust. I'm glad to know that it is quieter than the original muffler  

One thing I don't understand is why don't you buy the original TT RS exhaust tips? That way it'll be 100% OEM.









They're also available in black!


----------



## ep31 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have bought 2 originals TT-RS exhaust tips.

But the problem is that the tips are attached on the bumper and not one the spoiler.
The TT-RS bumper have a specific design Inside, but outside it look like a S-Line.

Some pictures for understand.










picture from a TT-RS :








support : is part of the TT-RS bumper
Embout echap : tips
Valence : isn't the spolier but also the bumber

It's why the addaptation is impossible for the TT-RS exhaust tips :?


----------



## LiquidMorph (Dec 11, 2009)

It looks to me that all the 4 supports are on the TTRS spoiler! But I'll take your work for it, since I never seen one in person..

Thanks for sharing... and if you have more pictures please post them because I really want to make this change also...

Regards,


----------



## ep31 (Apr 26, 2009)

After some requests by MP, I add other information one my installation.

The attachment of the TT-RS valance is exactly the same on the S-Line bumper.
The clips were at the same place.
Only for the Pt1 on my picture isn't the same. My option: don't cut the S-Line bumber and attach the both (bumber+valance) with a lacing tape.









For the pipe, I provide some other picture to explain my adaptation.
A modification of the angle is necessary in order to have the Oval correctly in front of the valance cutting.


----------



## nutrafin (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's a link to a TTRS bumper on ebay - you can see it does have some difference to the standard s-line
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ep31 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks, the first picture of a TT-RS bumper without valance.










With an other of my bad picture, you can see the adaptation necessary.










On the TT-RS bumper there are the two lateral black part, in order to fix the OEM oval.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Nov 3, 2010)

ep31 said:


> I have bought 2 originals TT-RS exhaust tips.
> 
> But the problem is that the tips are attached on the bumper and not one the spoiler.
> The TT-RS bumper have a specific design Inside, but outside it look like a S-Line.
> ...


You've got to be kidding me! The RS has a fake exhaust tip?!?! Unbelievable at this price point and very disappointing.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

So does the R8 all variants :roll: :roll:


----------



## S1000RR (Oct 25, 2010)

ep31 said:


> Some information,
> 
> First I have finished my adaptation with a new custom intermediate pipe, done by an old man near my home.
> 
> ...


ep31, could you do me a favour, is it possible for you to measure the outter diameter where you attach the black ovals to the end pipes? I just bought the same valance as you, but I ordered the wrong Miltek end pipes, I ordered the V6 style.
Now I checked how much for the right endpipes and ovals as you have, but it was very expensive.
So i'm just ordereding the black ovals, and modify the endpipes that I have. Well at least I'm going to give it a try before ordering the endpipes that is the correct ones.
cheers.


----------



## David L (Aug 28, 2010)

What size is the exhaust hole(s) in the RS spoiler?


----------



## ep31 (Apr 26, 2009)

S1000RR said:


> measure the outter diameter where you attach the black ovals to the end pipes?


70mm external



David L said:


> What size is the exhaust hole(s) in the RS spoiler?


195mm x 110mm


----------



## S1000RR (Oct 25, 2010)

ep31 said:


> S1000RR said:
> 
> 
> > measure the outter diameter where you attach the black ovals to the end pipes?
> ...


Thanks ep31, you're a life saver...


----------



## David L (Aug 28, 2010)

ep31 said:


> S1000RR said:
> 
> 
> > measure the outter diameter where you attach the black ovals to the end pipes?
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Rune (Nov 18, 2010)

hanzo said:


> ??? milltek is quite?? im not sure you know what you are talking about.... sure you might get louder with a custom... but the milltek is not quite!!! what you are saying is nonsense!


I have done the same mod's on mine, and the "music" from the milltek exhaust is just perfect!!! No extra sound before you use the throttle. By the way, here in Norway, Milltek is cheap compared to the other brands. The front pipe from Supersprint cost the same as the complete Milltek.

Rune


----------

